# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Jason....PLEASE do something !!

## Ozzy

I love this board but it just runs soooooooo slow on my computer. I mean going from post to post it just takes forever. Is anyone else having this problem ? It's not anything new , it has been this way for me since I've been here. I go on other boards and there alot faster so I know it's not just my computer. I would rather live here than on other boards ...BELIEVE me , but I'm an impatient mother fucker  :Smilie: 

Give it boost Jason  :Smilie: 

Thanks

Peace Oz

----------


## motoxxxguy

There are a few threads about this in the site updates forum. Have you looked there? Other than that, I know this board has much more traffic than any other, and good things come to those who wait!

-moto

----------


## 50%Natural

I have my good days and my bad but usually good. There is a section that is devoted all about the system if you wanted to post this question in there.

----------


## tryingtogetbig

works fast for me...probly a better place for the post than in the steroid question forum though.

----------


## KeyMastur

is this you  :Crash:  

i don't see how people aren't experiencing the board at fast speeds.

----------


## Ozzy

> is this you  
> 
> i don't see how people aren't experiencing the board at fast speeds.


Yep...that would be me bro  :LOL:  
Yea , I know...this is the wrong forum but it will get much more attention here. I'm not complaining about the board , just the speed of it. Iron4life told me Jason is working on the vbulletin to speed it up or something. Hope that works cause I just love this place. I've gotten more help here than anywhere else. I didn't even know what "JMO" meant when I got here , let alone PCT or whether you could drink winny...........can you ?  :Don't know:  
 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## bermich

Board used to run slow. It runs great now. I complained about it a couple times, but now it is good.
I defraged my drive and deleted A LOT of advertisement cookies that were installed. Now it runs fast. Plus, I think Jason added a gig and fixed a few probs.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Always runs great for me? Are you on dial up?

----------


## Ozzy

Yep, I'm on dial up

----------


## groverman1

I'm on cable modem and I have good days and slower days.

----------


## PTbyJason

> Yep...that would be me bro  
> Yea , I know...this is the wrong forum but it will get much more attention here.


I notice it here, MUCH faster.  :Wink: 

I will look into it. The server has been much faster lately I thought. I will check though.

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

It's the Dial up (I'm pretty sure) because I turned this Board onto a guy at our gym, and I was sayin' how somebody I saw had like a bazzilion posts, and I coudn't see how unless they've been here for YEARS becuase of how long it would take just to get from post to post, and he was like..."Whatta ya Mean?"....Long Story Short, he's on DSL, I'm on Dial up......SBC guy comes Friday!!  :Thumps Up: 
I'm thinkin' that's probably how MudMan can copy my posts before I 
can even write 'em myself...... :What?:   :Big Grin:

----------


## bermich

All I can say for people who still use dial up: You are ALL LAZY. Take the time to switch to DSL or Cable. If you use the internet why the fuck would you NOT be on DSL or Cable. FUCK. AOL is 25 dollars for their shitty service. Pay 20 more dollars and you: HAVE A FREE PHONE LINE and fast internet by like 50 xs faster.
People are paying that extra 20 dollars just so they have two phone lines in their house so they avoid busy signals. BUNCH OF IDIOTS. If you are too poor to afford 20 extra dollars a month then I dont know what to tell ya except maybe get a job.

----------


## chicamahomico

People on dial-up? Ouch! I don't even think you can still buy dial up in Canada. Maybe out in areas that dont have cable tv.

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> All I can say for people who still use dial up: You are ALL LAZY. Take the time to switch to DSL or Cable. If you use the internet why the fuck would you NOT be on DSL or Cable. FUCK. AOL is 25 dollars for their shitty service. Pay 20 more dollars and you: HAVE A FREE PHONE LINE and fast internet by like 50 xs faster.
> People are paying that extra 20 dollars just so they have two phone lines in their house so they avoid busy signals. BUNCH OF IDIOTS. If you are too poor to afford 20 extra dollars a month then I dont know what to tell ya except maybe get a job.


 Well, I don't know about everybody else, but "Lazy" is NOT the frickin' reason I'm on Dial up, quite the contrary!
Much of my business is on my AOL Software, and working 12 hrs a day, I haven't had time to ask, or figure out, if I can somehow utilize my software records w/ a new I.P.? Actually, I have tried....Twice! They showd up late once, and I had to go, they showed up late again, so I stuck out my hand for the Clip Board to sign, and the Modem, but They said THEY had to install it...gimme a frickin' break! 
Also, I don't get busy signals, I have an auto-pop up that tells me I have an incoming call, i can take it, or let them leave a message, and the voice message becomes an email.
Besides....I can't live without AOL! _I love them_, _and They love me_,,,, (hack hack...heavy choke)
But seriously, if someone could have shown me how to utilize my AOL files, not just save them, I'd have done it already.
SBC guy is comin' Friday, my only idea is to spend 7 eon's forwarding files to my new account for the few days that I'll have both?  :Don't know: 
Any real 'puter whizzes out there w/ real answers....trust me, I've heard all the "theories"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Don't know:

----------


## calidude

The only reason I'm on dial-up is because its free. I am added my name to my in-laws AOL account.  :LOL:  I know I'm a cheap bastard

----------


## Hitman

> All I can say for people who still use dial up: You are ALL LAZY. Take the time to switch to DSL or Cable. If you use the internet why the fuck would you NOT be on DSL or Cable. FUCK. AOL is 25 dollars for their shitty service. Pay 20 more dollars and you: HAVE A FREE PHONE LINE and fast internet by like 50 xs faster.
> People are paying that extra 20 dollars just so they have two phone lines in their house so they avoid busy signals. BUNCH OF IDIOTS. If you are too poor to afford 20 extra dollars a month then I dont know what to tell ya except maybe get a job.



I wont say to much about your post at this stage( being on dial up myself and haveing a well paying job) i'll sleep on it see what i feel like in the morning........Hitman

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> I wont say to much about your post at this stage( being on dial up myself and haveing a well paying job) i'll sleep on it see what i feel like in the morning........Hitman


I don't have that kind of restraint, I tried slapping the screen, that didn't work, but I had to say something, I couldn't wait til morning!
I'm like _LAZY_! Son I've worked MORE frickin' days than you've been alive!  :No No:   :Shutthefup:   :Cussing:

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> is this you  
> 
> i don't see how people aren't experiencing the board at fast speeds.


Easy, like i said, Dial up...
My Computer:
1300 mhz CPU
120 Hard drive
2.4 Pentium 4
512 Ram
My computer is Plenty Fast, maybe not a National Champion, but plenty fast, I can go from Word, to Excell, to Power Point, to Media etc. etc., in Nano-seconds, but the minute I get online, that whole world is lost.  :Frown:

----------


## Terinox

The slow speed is definetly from the dial-up. If you aren't using high speed (any kind) then you have to expect it to be slow. The ONLY time it's been slow for me is if i'm doing too much **** on my end, or if they are updated/fixing up the board. Other then that, it's **** fast.

----------


## bermich

You guys know what I mean. There are SOME people out there who tried. But I was right about you NOT wanting to leave AOL because of those CHAT ROOMS.
Thats why you are hooked on that AOL crap huh 
 :Smilie:

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> You guys know what I mean. There are SOME people out there who tried. But I was right about you NOT wanting to leave AOL because of those CHAT ROOMS.
> Thats why you are hooked on that AOL crap huh


  :What?:  No no Silly Man, my Chat Room additction was over years ago......_My Pissed Off vs. Type Speed_  Ratio was way too far off to keep that up. You get these Spineless Weasels hiding behind their Screen name gettin' you all riled up, and you can't get your hands on 'em, and you can't type fast enough to lay a verbal shreddin' on 'em....So I said screw it! :spudnikma 
Now, IF there's a topic worth getttin' in on, I just post up somethin' Directed at EVERYBODY that's NOT on MY Side.....Then Log Off!  :LOL:

----------


## Hitman

> No no Silly Man, my Chat Room additction was over years ago......_My Pissed Off vs. Type Speed_  Ratio was way too far off to keep that up. You get these Spineless Weasels hiding behind their Screen name gettin' you all riled up, and you can't get your hands on 'em, and you can't type fast enough to lay a verbal shreddin' on 'em....So I said screw it! :spudnikma 
> Now, IF there's a topic worth getttin' in on, I just post up somethin' Directed at EVERYBODY that's NOT on MY Side.....Then Log Off!



Aint that the truth ive broken 2 keyboards argueing with faceless fuc k wits only to find my obsenities dont make it to text quick enough which further infuriates me, causeing the knee jerk reaction of standing up and punching the keyboard into the floor, i digress........Hitman

----------


## bermich

I remember those days. Calling someone out, giving them your address hoping they would actually show up. Begging for their address. Getting in good with their online girlfriend so she would give you his address so you could literally drive across the state to kick the guys ass.

Ahhh. Good times. I think it was Prodigy Californai chat room that I loved so much. ****ed quite a few girls from that place too. If they had a good pic and didnt live too far away, I tagged it. Too **** easy

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> I remember those days. Calling someone out, giving them your address hoping they would actually show up. Begging for their address. Getting in good with their online girlfriend so she would give you his address so you could literally drive across the state to kick the guys ass.
> 
> Ahhh. Good times. I think it was Prodigy Californai chat room that I loved so much. ****ed quite a few girls from that place too. If they had a good pic and didnt live too far away, I tagged it. Too **** easy


Yep, actually did it once, I told him "Look tough guy, I'll buy the ticket" "Where's a neutral spot, I'm there".... he himmed and hawed, talkin' more smack, mean while (not really expecting to find anything helpful) I check his profile - The Dip**** had his Town, WHERE HE WORKED, a picture of HIS CAR, parked in front of HIS HOUSE!!! OMG! I'm thinkin' "Too Frickin' EZ man...it just can't be" - But Nope! He was two hours away, and get this, he live about 20 minutes from the only Motorcycle recycler in the State that had the part I needed......I considered that a sign! You canjust guess the rest, God, you shoud've seen his Face when I walked up and Spoke the Screen Name I was using at the time!
Full Circle Justice Baby!
Ya know how sometimes you have to press really hard on your Fob to make it unlock your Truck/Car door when the battery is gettin' old? It happened to him....it was text book hollywood classic.....I don't think I've ever said "Now what Punk!" so many times in 3 minutes!  :LOL:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Ambulance

lucky bastards...

32mb
28k modem
america online

die computer die.

----------


## Hitman

[QUOTE=Ya know how sometimes you have to press really hard on your Fob to make it unlock your Truck/Car door when the battery is gettin' old? It happened to him....it was text book hollywood classic.....I don't think I've ever said "Now what Punk!" so many times in 3 minutes!  :LOL:   :Dancing Banana: [/QUOTE]

 :ROFLOL:  i can just see it, this poor bastard trying to open his car all the while some nutter is saying "now what punk" LOL classic, i hope when you were saying it you were blinking profusely with the head ticking to the left like rain man.......Hitman

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

[QUOTE=Hitman]


> i can just see it, this poor bastard trying to open his car all the while some nutter is saying "now what punk" LOL classic, i hope when you were saying it you were blinking profusely with the head ticking to the left like rain man.......Hitman


I get the feeling I was lookin' a little more....Mel Gibson Lethal Weaponish??
It was one of those "Every 3rd Punch kinda Statements"....  :Big Grin:

----------

